# A little girl took her dog for a walk



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I knicked this of another site but its the best Ive heard for ages.................


A little girl asked her mum, "Mum, can I take the dog for a walk?"

Mum replies, "No, because she is in heat."

What's that mean?" asked the child.

Go ask your father. I think he's in the garage."

The little girl goes to the garage and says, "Dad, can I take Fluffy

for a walk? I asked Mum, but she said the dog was in heat, and to come 
to you."

Dad said, "Bring Fluffy over here."

He took a rag, soaked it with petrol, and scrubbed the dog's backside
with it and said, "Okay, you can go now, but keep Fluffy on the leash 
and only go once around the estate."


The little girl left, and returned a few minutes later with no dog on
the leash.

Surprised, Dad asked, "Where's Fluffy?

YOU'RE GONNA' LOVE THIS!!!!!!!)
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
> > > > > >> > > >
>The little girl said, "She ran out of petrol about halfway around the
>estate,
> > > > > >> > >
>so another dog is pushing her home." 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes you are right. :lol: :lol: :lol: I Love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Love it .. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant!! :lol: :lol:


----------

